# About Birthday Gift



## xlwoo (Jun 18, 2015)

It seems a tradition to give birthday gifts to children. But it is really a wrong idea. Who is more deserving to get a gift on the birthday of the child, the mother or the child? When the mother is on the birth bed for a child, she experiences pain or even death. Therefore, when the child grows up, he/she must be grateful to the mother for giving his/her dear life. In my opinion, it is the child, not the mother, who should give the gift to his/her mother on his/her birthday as the sign of gratitude to the mother.


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2015)

The idea of the birthday gift though has nothing to do with 'deserving'. It is a matter of celebrating the child's life and making it a special day for them.:thumbl:

Political correctness does not necessarily apply to children.=;


----------



## xlwoo (Jun 19, 2015)

it's not political. but to remind the child of its mother giving its birth is not easy.  so that when growing up, the child should not do nasty things to the mother llike sometimes happened.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

xlwoo- 

*It seems* ---it "seems" or it is?  Perhaps a more definite statement like 'The tradition is..." Or, if you are writing this explaining to someone unfamiliar with it "The tradition, it seems, is to..." which would not make a good opening. You need some sort of preface, or introducing statement. 

*But it is really a wrong idea. *-- A little awkward... 'This is a...' is one way. Or "There is something wrong here, as..."
*Who is more deserving*_* to get a gift... *_Who is more deserving _of a_...

*When the mother is... * In this case when you are talking about a specific person 'the' mother, you need to change it to _was_ instead of _is, _or you could say: _While_ the mother. You could also change all the 'the's  to a, as in 'a child' or 'a mother'.

also 'on the birth bed' implies only one thing: giving birth, therefor 'for a child' becomes redundant. Cut it. You could substitute with the phrase 'giving birth' also. That is more usual, birth bed being somewhat archaic.   Hope any of this helps, K.


----------



## dither (Jun 19, 2015)

xlwoo said:


> It seems a tradition to give birthday gifts to children. But it is really a wrong idea. Who is more deserving to get a gift on the birthday of the child, the mother or the child? When the mother is on the birth bed for a child, she experiences pain or even death. Therefore, when the child grows up, he/she must be grateful to the mother for giving his/her dear life. In my opinion, it is the child, not the mother, who should give the gift to his/her mother on his/her birthday as the sign of gratitude to the mother.



Interesting, really.

Personally i don't go along with birthday celebrations.


----------

